# Possible to convert plow for 1st gen Tacoma for 2nd gen?



## sixdoubleseven

I've noticed a bunch of plows for sale for the 1st generation Tacoma (1995-2004). Would it be difficult to convert one of these plows, Fisher Minute Mount for example, to fit a 2nd generation Tacoma (2005+). Or perhaps a plow of a Ford Ranger or other similar small pickup?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## mercer_me

You would have to build custom push plates and posibly some new wirering. But, you can definatly make it work. I think it would definatly be worth it, you can't get a brand new trip edge plow for a small truck any more as far as I know.


----------



## nhgranite

i got the hydraulics and blade used but i had to get 2nd gen push plates and wiring.


----------



## sixdoubleseven

So are you saying that the older steel minute mounts are better than a current one for the smaller pickups? I emailed a steel fabricator this morning to see if that's something they could put together. This is an example of one of the plows I'm talking about:

http://worcester.craigslist.org/pts/2120480160.html

Thanks again.


----------



## nhgranite

i have the poly blade homesteader. i would not run a steel blade on stock suspension. even with the 7'2 poly blade the front end drops two inch's when raised. push plates sit low as well. hopefully come spring i'll have the cash for a 3 inch lift w/heavier springs. 

your best bet is to call a fisher dealer and ask.


----------



## sixdoubleseven

Thanks NH. Trying to search for the best prices, though I'll likely wait until March/April or even the summer at this rate. Place near me wants 3500+140 for install on the 6'8". I passed up a 6'8" used a few months ago and have been kicking myself since.


----------



## mercer_me

sixdoubleseven;1180826 said:


> So are you saying that the older steel minute mounts are better than a current one for the smaller pickups? I emailed a steel fabricator this morning to see if that's something they could put together. This is an example of one of the plows I'm talking about:
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/pts/2120480160.html
> 
> Thanks again.


Ya, the old 6'9" MM1 plows are alot better plow then the new Fisher Homesteader IMO.


----------



## affekonig

While we're on this topic, does anyone know how similar the front of the frames are on the 95-04 and 05+ trucks? I have a Unimount mount for the 95-04 that I'm looking to put on a truck, but I'd consider an 05+ if the mount would adapt easily.


----------



## matts27

The newer Taco's have a completely different frame, wider I believe. 95 to 81 all the same frame, I believe they used the same frame jig on 95 to 04 but was supposedly better steel ( hence the Frame recall by Toyota ).


----------



## vtzdriver

matts27;1181128 said:


> I believe they used the same frame jig on 95 to 04 but was supposedly better steel ( hence the Frame recall by Toyota ).


95 to 04 have also recently been recalled- although with much less fanfare.

They replaced the whole frame on my friend's 04. He was contacted by a dealership about it before anything came from Toyota. A month later I saw a whole semi load of Taco frames next to the dealership.


----------



## sweetk30

i know a guy that works toyota dealership. 

thay do 2 trucks about every 1.5 days i think thay said on the frame swap. 

is it just me or if thay had just put some drain hole in the bottom of the frame rails from the factory 3/4 of them would have NOT rusted threw from the inside out


----------



## affekonig

So it sounds like my 95-04 mount might also work on a pre 95? Western's site has different mounts listed and I remember them looking a little different, but I haven't checked in a while. Any thoughts?


----------



## MJay

Speaking from experience it won't fit without welding, cutting and drilling. 
Better to buy mount made for truck frame, or fabricate from scratch.
Pre-95 Four Runner suitable also.


----------



## TJTim17

*Tacoma plow*

Hey 6dub7 any luck with the fabricator? 
By the way I am in eastern Ma. also and I saw a 2nd gen tacoma with an MM1 on it at the IRA Toyota dealer in Milford. I should have asked who owned it but the install was done at Bucky's in RI which has been bought by another Fisher dealer recently. I am also looking at mounting one on a newer Taco. I have one I bought new and ran on an 05' Rubicon and it worked fine on that.
Please let me know if you have made any progress.
Tim


----------



## Averysdad

Not that this helps you, but I know I saw a 2005+ Taco around where I live that had MM style push plates on it. They definitely weren't the homesteader style, I did a double take when I saw it at an intersection to be sure. It didn't have a plow mounted, but the MM style push plates were unmistakable. I wasn't able to get a close look at it so I'm unsure if it was a custom weld job or not.


----------



## searlo45

Averysdad;1204984 said:


> Not that this helps you, but I know I saw a 2005+ Taco around where I live that had MM style push plates on it. They definitely weren't the homesteader style, I did a double take when I saw it at an intersection to be sure. It didn't have a plow mounted, but the MM style push plates were unmistakable. I wasn't able to get a close look at it so I'm unsure if it was a custom weld job or not.


Hey there, was it a white taco? There is a white one for sale in Maine right now with a mm. I stopped and took pictures twice with my cell phone of the push plates but more info would be great. I called the dealer to see if they would sell the plow package and they said no . I am not a great welder but I would love to have this set up. I had the snowdogg and already sold it two summers ago.....really want a mm.


----------



## TJTim17

Actually it was a blue taco. Still looking around for push plates. i will see what comes up, no rsh.

thanks!

Tim


----------



## affekonig

searlo45;1281354 said:


> Hey there, was it a white taco? There is a white one for sale in Maine right now with a mm. I stopped and took pictures twice with my cell phone of the push plates but more info would be great. I called the dealer to see if they would sell the plow package and they said no . I am not a great welder but I would love to have this set up. I had the snowdogg and already sold it two summers ago.....really want a mm.


Can you share those pictures with us? I'd like to see how the mount was mounted if possible.


----------



## searlo45

Yea sure, they are not great because they are on my cell phone but will definately share. It looks as though the guy started with a conventional plow push plate set up and added the minute mount plates. He definately did some fabricating but once he got the cutouts etc, it looks very easy to install/remove. I have some measurements too. 25 inches center to center on the ears, and the bottom of each ear to the ground it 12.5 inches. I live over 2 hours from where I saw the truck so did a little looking while I was there. He did have to remove the skid plate but thats not big deal. I would just use a big peice of rubber belt and make my own for the winter just to keep salt out of the motor area. Bare with me a few days and I will get pics up....just had a death in the family so that is gonna keep me busy for a bit but i will follow up with this. If you dont see me post, remind me after the weekend. Also, can anyone confirm this, I beleive that the wiring harness for the tacoma (homesteader) will work on the mm 1 or 2 plows? As long as they are three plug? So all we would need is to fab up the plates? Would be cool if a few of us could work together on this!


----------



## chris059

Great thread! ! I just purchased a 2011 tacoma and am interested in mounting my 6"9" fisher MM (6'9" steel plow LD series) to it. I had this plow on my 95 toyota pickup (not a tacoma) for 8 years and I plowed with it without any problems. Even plowed some of the big blizzards we had here in the north east. I took the truck mount off the 95 and plan on bringing it to a fabricator to have it modified. I am also curious about the wirng harness for the homesteader? Can I use that to operate my MM plow? The wiring harnes I curently removed from the 95 has four ports on the isolation module. I am figuring I can just purchase the headlight adapter leads and plug them into my existing module. I was also considering purchasing the homesteader mount for the 2011 tacoma and having the fabricator modify it to have the MM push plates on it.


----------



## chris059

According to my local Fisher dealer, the wiring harness that i currently have from my 95 pickup (not tacoma) will fit exactly on my 2011 tacoma. the only modification that needs to be made is the mount/pushplates. Any updates on this mod?


----------

